# Morel Motivator - Video



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

While not so patiently waiting for the morels to pop, I thought I would post my YouTube video, "Go for the Gold! - 14 Lbs." to encourage, motivate, and pump us up. Maybe just to get our eyes in focus and remind us what shrooms and dead elms look like. Excuse the emphasis on dead elms. I do best with elms when I can find them. My video was originally titled, "Confessions of a Tree Hunter - Part One.." Thanks for watching. Good luck and God bless.[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi-HudYbHXY[/video]


----------



## sciotoguy (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep it motivates me,,,, but thats several weeks away yet. cant wait.. You have one on the early blacks? thanks again


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

sciotoguy,

Sorry, I flunk out on blacks. Only time I ever did good on blacks was when I went up to Michigan, got there to early and found a lot of blacks under wild cherry trees. Never been able to duplicate that since. Thanks for watching...and waiting.


----------

